# Cranberry Honey Butter Recipe



## WBVC

Sounds awesome


----------



## texanbelchers

My wife did this for gifts this year. She used fresh cranberries. It is really good!


----------



## sqkcrk

That's what is called for in the recipe tex.


----------



## mathesonequip

this seems like such a good idea that I put it on a 3 x5 card and submitted it to higher management.. thank you mark


----------



## sqkcrk

I must admit I stole from a Facebook Posting.


----------

